# Bach's organ works, complete, and free



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dr. Jame Kibbie of the University of Michigan plays all of Bach's organ works on historic organs in Germany. Beautifully played and well-recorded. The price is certainly right!

http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/index.htm


----------

